# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  MikroTik Routerboard - RB435G - New Product

## smarag

RB435G-2.jpg
435G.jpg

- 5 miniPCI
- 3 Gigabit Ethernet
- 800MHz CPU
- 2 USB 2.0
- microSD
- Fan headers
- 9-30V
- Four sectors, one backbone 
- Available May

----------


## grigoris

να δουμε και την τιμη του (ξερουμε τπτ?)
Αυτο το "- Four sectors, one backbone" δεν το πολυεπιασα.. Ειναι υποχρεωτικο?  ::

----------


## ysam

Ε ναι σου λέει μην βάλεις 5 backbone γιατί δεν αντέχει  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Σωστός ο ysam.

Καλά έτσι όπως είναι πως θα μπαίνει στο case για να έχεις πρόσβαση στις 2 πίσω κάρτες...?

----------


## grigoris

> Ε ναι σου λέει μην βάλεις 5 backbone γιατί δεν αντέχει


εδω σου λεει να μη βαλεις ουτε 2!
Παντως το ΑΗ μια χαρα τα εβγαζε περα με 3 ΒΒ με nstreme σε a (αν εξαιρεσεις οτι αποτελουσαν ενα ωραιοτατο σαντουιτς)
Δε βλεπω γιατι αυτο να μη σηκωνει 4-5 ΒΒ σε a. Σε n αλλαζει το πραμα βεβαια..





> Καλά έτσι όπως είναι πως θα μπαίνει στο case για να έχεις πρόσβαση στις 2 πίσω κάρτες...?


το 532 ηταν μεγαλο σχολειο!  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Το έβαλε στο site η Aerial στα 140€ + ΦΠΑ. Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται.
link

----------


## nkar

Προσέξτε μόνο.
Η Aerial κάνει μια απατεωνια 
Δε λεει πουθενα για ΦΠΑ παρα μόνο στο τελευταίο κλικ πριν την την οριστικοποίηση της παραγγελίας

ΟΛΕΣ οι τιμες του aerial είναι ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΠΑ

----------


## mojiro

ε καλά... το ΦΠΑ είναι +23%

----------


## θανάσης

> Προσέξτε μόνο.
> Η Aerial κάνει μια απατεωνια 
> Δε λεει πουθενα για ΦΠΑ παρα μόνο στο τελευταίο κλικ πριν την την οριστικοποίηση της παραγγελίας
> 
> ΟΛΕΣ οι τιμες του aerial είναι ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΠΑ


 Διόρθωσε το post σου γιατί έχεις άδικο, στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας γράφει.
(*Οι τιμές ΔΕΝ συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ) .*
Ακόμα και αν δεν το έγραφαν, παρά μόνο στην τελευταία σελίδα, δεν βγαίνεις σε ένα δημόσιο forum και αποκαλείς κάποιον απατεώνα.
Είναι αρκετά σοβαρό δεν νομίζεις.

----------


## grigoris

> Προσέξτε μόνο.
> Η Aerial κάνει μια απατεωνια 
> Δε λεει πουθενα για ΦΠΑ παρα μόνο στο τελευταίο κλικ πριν την την οριστικοποίηση της παραγγελίας
> 
> ΟΛΕΣ οι τιμες του aerial είναι ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΠΑ


καλα, τοσα χρονια εδω.. Δεν εκανες και καμια αποκαλυψη

----------


## papashark

> Διόρθωσε το post σου γιατί έχεις άδικο, στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας γράφει.
> (*Οι τιμές ΔΕΝ συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ) .*
> Ακόμα και αν δεν το έγραφαν, παρά μόνο στην τελευταία σελίδα, δεν βγαίνεις σε ένα δημόσιο forum και αποκαλείς κάποιον απατεώνα.
> Είναι αρκετά σοβαρό δεν νομίζεις.


Εχει ένα δίκιο ο Nkar, κανονικά εφόσον το site απευθείας στο ευρύ κοινό (βλέπε λιανική), θα έπρεπε να είχε τιμές ΜΕ ΦΠΑ.

Η μη αναγραφή τιμών ΜΕ ΦΠΑ, και η μικρή υποσημείωση στο κάτω κάτω μέρος της σελίδας, αποτελεί παραπλάνηση του κοινού και διώκεται αγορανομικά. Βέβαια εντώ είναι ελλάντα και ντεν μιλάει κανείς....

----------


## θανάσης

Εγώ στο σημείο που λες ότι απευθύνετε μόνο σε πελάτες λιανικής, θα διαφωνήσω, με το επιχείρημα ότι η εκπτώσεις σε τιμές για αγορές που παρουσιάζει στα 40,100 κομμάτια σίγουρο δεν είναι πελάτης λιανικής η μην ξεχνάτε ότι αγορά σαν πελάτης λιανικής μπορεί να κάνη και κάποιος εκτός EU που υπάρχει διαφορετικό καθεστώς στο ΦΠΑ.
Τώρα για το υπόλοιπα δεν γνωρίζω, αν δηλαδή υποχρεούται σε αναγραφή με ΦΠΑ όταν είναι στο δίκτυο.
Πάντως από την στιγμή που το γράφει δεν νομίζω ότι δεν είναι πρέπων και σωστό να αποκαλείται απατεώνας.

----------


## papashark

Δεν είπα "μόνο". Και δεν είπα ότι είναι απατεώνας.

Όταν απευθύνεσαι σε πελάτες λιανικής ο νόμος απαιτεί την αναγραφή τιμής ΜΕ ΦΠΑ.

Σκέψου να πας στο Σούπερ Μάρκετ και να έχει τιμές στα ράφια χωρίς ΦΠΑ... Και μην μου πεις ότι εκεί κάνουν μόνο λιανική, γιατί ένα σωρό μαγαζιά ψωνίζουν από εκεί ακόμα και κούτες αναψυκτικά, ποτά, κρέατα, τυριά, κλπ, όπου το φπα στην ουσία δεν το επιβαρύνονται.

Τώρα αν αυτός που παραβιάζει τους νόμους εν γνώση του με σκοπό να αποκομίσει κέρδος εσύ τον ονομάζεις απατεώνα, αυτό είναι θέμα αυτού που έδωσε τον χαρακτηρισμό, και πιθανότατα δεν απέχει πολύ από την πραγματικότητα, αν και παραείναι βαρύ. Εγώ θα το έλεγα unfair απλά, ή ανήθικη εμπορική συμπεριφορά. 

Αν είχαμε πραγματικό κράτος, θα έκανε κάποιος μια απλή καταγγελία, θα έτρωγε ένα μικρό πρόστιμο, θα διόρθωνε την παρανομία του και θα τελείωνε χωρίς ούτε επίθετα, ούτε χαρακτηρισμούς, ούτε γκρίνιες, ούτε τίποτα...

Τώρα στο Ελλάντα, αν κάποιος κάνει μια καταγγελία, δεν θα ασχοληθεί κανείς, και αν ασχοληθεί κάποιος στο τέλος θα πληρώσει τέτοιο πρόστιμο (πχ μπορεί να πάει το ΣΔΟΕ να κάνει έλεγχο και να βρει ότι μπορείς βλακεία να φανταστείς, και να του βάλει άδικα υψηλά προστίματα), που να μετανιώσεις που του έκανες καταγγελία...

----------


## nkar

Απο το aerial εχω ψωνισει.
Απο την εξυπηρετηση ημουνα ευχαριστημενος αλλα η προειδοποιηση για το ΦΠΑ δεν φαινεται (ή δεν υπηρχε πριν
μερικους μηνες). Ειδικα αν λαβουμε υποψη οτι στα πιο πολλα pc δε φαινεται το κατω μερος της σελίδας παρα μόνο
αν επιτηδες scrollareis κατω κατω ψαχνοντας κάτι.
Για να το καταλάβετε τι εννοω δειτε π.χ. εδω:

http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=853 

Βλεπεις ολα τα χαρακτηριστικα του RB800 αλλα πρεπει να πας κατω κατω . Κατω και απο τα σχετικα 
είδη για να δεις οτι η τιμη ειναι χωρις ΦΠΑ.
Εγω προσωπικα το είδα μονο οταν μπηκα να παραγγειλω (που κι εκει στις 2-3 πρωτες οθονες δε λεει
τιποτε ή ισως λεει κατω κάτω) και μονο στο τελικο κλικ σου βγαζει και 23% ΦΠΑ

Αντίθετα τα άλλα μαγαζια το γραφουν ξεκάθαρα.

----------


## chrismarine

το ίδιο κάνουν και εδώ http://www.wirelesslan.gr και μάλιστα η υποσημείωση δεν είναι καν στα ελληνικά ! Prices do not include VAT ,

----------


## grigoris

> Απο το aerial εχω ψωνισει.
> Απο την εξυπηρετηση ημουνα ευχαριστημενος αλλα η προειδοποιηση για το ΦΠΑ δεν φαινεται (ή δεν υπηρχε πριν
> μερικους μηνες). Ειδικα αν λαβουμε υποψη οτι στα πιο πολλα pc δε φαινεται το κατω μερος της σελίδας παρα μόνο
> αν επιτηδες scrollareis κατω κατω ψαχνοντας κάτι.
> Για να το καταλάβετε τι εννοω δειτε π.χ. εδω:
> 
> http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=853 
> 
> Βλεπεις ολα τα χαρακτηριστικα του RB800 αλλα πρεπει να πας κατω κατω . Κατω και απο τα σχετικα 
> ...


Μονο εμενα μου φαινεται περιεργο -να μην πω τπτ αλλο- αυτο που λες και επιμενεις εδω και τοσα ποστς? 
Νταξ... ειπαμε. Μετα τη πρωτη παραγγελια εδω και 5-6 χρονια, ποτε δεν παρασυρθηκα απο τις αναγραφομενες τιμες του αεριαλ. 
Ή μηπως ολο αυτο ειναι στο γενικοτερο κλιμα του φορουμ..?

----------


## nkar

Να μη σου φαινεται τιποτε περιεργο
Στις εποχες που ζουμε νομιζω οτι εκτιμάται η ειλικρίνεια

Μαλιστα να ξερεις οτι εχω ψωνισει επανηλλειμένα απο το συγκεκριμενο site
προκειμενου να ενισχυσω ενα περιφερειακο μαγαζι(αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι στη Βεροια)
Αλλα την τελευταια φορα εκνευρίστηκα και ακυρωσα οταν την τηλευταια στιγμη μου πεταξε ενα +23%
...
Παλιοτερα απο οτι θυμαμαι δεν ηταν ετσι.Σου εβγαζε το +23% νωριτερα στο process της παραγγελιας.
Αυτα είχα να πω 
.-

----------


## papashark

χεχεχε, περιττό να σου πω ότι το "περιφερειακό" μαγαζί έχει τον υψηλότερο τζίρο από όλα τα μαγαζιά μαζί που ασχολούνται με ασύρματα στην Ελλάδα  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Από αυτούς ψωνίζουν και άλλα γνωστά e-shops ποσότητες και τα πουλάνε στις ίδιες ακριβώς τιμές.

Δεν είναι τυχαίο που τη μια μέρα φέρνουν π.χ. 20 XR5 και την επόμενη δεν έχει ούτε μία και τις βρίσκεις σε άλλους που μέχρι τότε δεν είχαν.

Τώρα με τί ποσοστό παίζουν και τα βγάζουν πέρα δε ξέρω...

Αυτό με το ΦΠΑ όπως το έχουν δεν νομίζω πως ενοχλεί, αφού δεν είναι στάνταρ σε όλες τις περιοχές + ότι δίνουν και εξωτερικό.
Απλά καλύτερα να είχαν την επισήμανση κοντά στην τιμή.

----------


## papashark

> Από αυτούς ψωνίζουν και άλλα γνωστά e-shops ποσότητες και τα πουλάνε στις ίδιες ακριβώς τιμές.
> 
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο που τη μια μέρα φέρνουν π.χ. 20 XR5 και την επόμενη δεν έχει ούτε μία και τις βρίσκεις σε άλλους που μέχρι τότε δεν είχαν.
> 
> Τώρα με τί ποσοστό παίζουν και τα βγάζουν πέρα δε ξέρω...
> 
> Αυτό με το ΦΠΑ όπως το έχουν δεν νομίζω πως ενοχλεί, αφού δεν είναι στάνταρ σε όλες τις περιοχές + ότι δίνουν και εξωτερικό.
> Απλά καλύτερα να είχαν την επισήμανση κοντά στην τιμή.


To ζήτημα δεν είναι όταν εμφανίζει 20 και την επόμενη δεν υπάρχει μία, είναι όταν εμφανίζει +999 και την επόμενη δεν υπάρχει μία. Εκεί κάτι δεν πάει καλά  :: 

Τώρα αυτό με τον ΦΠΑ δεν έχει σημασία αν ενοχλεί ή όχι ΕΣΕΝΑ, το ζητούμενο είναι ότι η νομοθεσία επιβάλει την αναγραφή τιμής λιανικής ΜΕ ΦΠΑ.

Αν ήθελε, ας έγραφε δύο τιμές, με και χωρίς ΦΠΑ όπως κάνει το eshop, το Plaisio, και ένα σωρό άλλα μαγαζιά. Εχε υπόψιν σου δε, ότι σε περιοχές που έχουν ποιο χαμηλό ΦΠΑ, αυτός ισχύει μόνο για αγορές με τιμολόγιο, και όχι λιανικής. Στην περίπτωση λιανικής πάντα το κατάστημα εκδίδει με τον ΦΠΑ της περιοχής του (γι' αυτό είχαν ξεφυτρώσει και κάτι μαγαζιά σε νησιά που πουλάγανε σε Αθήνα με 10% φθηνότερες τιμές)....

----------


## JB172

NΟΜΟΣ 2859
Aρθρο 21

& ΠΟΛ.1003/3.1.2011

 Συντελεστές. Υπολογισμός του φόρου προστιθεμένης αξίας (Φ.Π.Α)
4. Για τα νησιά των νομών Λέσβου, Χίου, Σάμου, Δωδεκανήσου, Κυκλάδων και τα νησιά του Αιγαίου Θάσο, Σαμοθράκη, Βόρειες Σποράδες και Σκύρο, οι συντελεστές του φόρου μειώνονται κατά τριάντα τοις εκατό (30%), εφόσον πρόκειται για αγαθά, τα οποία κατά το χρόνο που ο φόρος γίνεται απαιτητός:
*α) βρίσκονται στα νησιά αυτά και παραδίδονται από υποκείμενο στο φόρο που είναι εγκαταστημένος στα νησιά αυτά,
β) πωλούνται με προορισμό τα νησιά αυτά από υποκείμενο στο φόρο, εγκαταστημένο σε οποιοδήποτε μέρος του εσωτερικού της χώρας, προς αγοραστή υποκείμενο ή προς μη υποκείμενο στο φόρο νομικό πρόσωπο, εγκαταστημένο στα νησιά αυτά,
γ) αποστέλλονται ή μεταφέρονται προς υποκείμενο στο φόρο ή προς μη υποκείμενο στο φόρο νομικό πρόσωπο που είναι εγκαταστημένο στα νησιά αυτά, στα πλαίσια της ενδοκοινοτικής απόκτησης αγαθών,
δ) εισάγονται στα νησιά αυτά.
Η πιό πάνω μείωση των συντελεστών δεν ισχύει για τα καπνοβιομηχανικά προϊόντα και τα μεταφορικά μέσα.*

Σύμφωνα με τον παραπάνω νόμο όλα τα είδη που αποστέλονται στα παραπάνω νησιά προς νομικά πρόσωπα (επιχειρήσεις) επιβαρύνονται με ΦΠΑ 16% αντί για 23%. 

Το παραπάνω δεν ισχύει για ιδιώτες που λαμβάνουν απόδειξη λιανικής.


Όσον αφορά στην παροχή υπηρεσιών, οι μειωμένοι συντελεστές Φ.Π.Α. ισχύουν, εφόσον πληρούνται σωρευτικά οι εξής δύο προϋποθέσεις:

α) Οι υπηρεσίες παρέχονται από υποκειμένους στο φόρο που έχουν την εγκατάστασή τους στις εν λόγω νησιωτικές περιοχές. Στην έννοια της εγκατάστασης περιλαμβάνεται η ύπαρξη της έδρας ή του κεντρικού ή υποκαταστήματος που λειτουργεί μόνιμα και όχι ευκαιριακά, από τα οποία πραγματοποιείται η παροχή των υπηρεσιών.

β) Η εκτέλεση των υπηρεσιών ολοκληρώνεται υλικά εντός των περιοχών αυτών.

----------


## tsatasos

Αναμένεται λέει 31/5.

Αν το πάρει κανείς ας μας πει εντυπώσεις.

----------


## antidrasi

> Αναμένεται λέει 31/5.
> 
> Αν το πάρει κανείς ας μας πει εντυπώσεις.


Το έχω πάρει εγώ,αν θες κάτι μου λές.

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...567#post540567

----------


## tsatasos

Απλά σε σχέση με το 433ah πως σου φαίνεται? Είναι το ίδιο απλά αντί για 3 κάρτες παίρνει 5 ή είναι και λίγο πιο δυνατό?

----------


## antidrasi

> Απλά σε σχέση με το 433ah πως σου φαίνεται? Είναι το ίδιο απλά αντί για 3 κάρτες παίρνει 5 ή είναι και λίγο πιο δυνατό?


Ένα 433ah με 5 slot, όπως το είπες.

----------


## chrismarine

+ gigabit ethernet

----------


## tsatasos

Έχει όμως βλέπω τώρα και τη διπλάσια μνήμη και χώρο αποθήκευσης. Αν και δε ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να επηρεάσει αυτό στην απόδοση όταν έχεις 5 link.

Γιαυτό είπα μήπως είναι πιο δυνατό παρόλο που έχει την ίδια cpu.

----------


## smarag

Το έχω ήδη διαθέσιμο απο την παρασκευή 13/5/2011 Routerboard 435G(UAH) Level 5

----------


## grigoris

> Το έχω ήδη διαθέσιμο απο την παρασκευή 13/5/2011 Routerboard 435G(UAH) Level 5


χμμμ.. δεν ειναι και τοσο ακριβο!

----------


## senius

Έπειτα με τα σημερινά δεδομένα της εξέλιξης, πόσα link σε Ν αντέχει το 435G?
Θα ήθελα να κάνω σύγκριση χρημάτων και ισχύος σχετικά με ένα ταρατσοπισι.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GJP

οταν συγκρινεις pc με routerboard ειναι σαν να συγκρινεις lexus με fiat .

----------


## antidrasi

> Έπειτα με τα σημερινά δεδομένα της εξέλιξης, πόσα link σε Ν αντέχει το 435G?
> Θα ήθελα να κάνω σύγκριση χρημάτων και ισχύος σχετικά με ένα ταρατσοπισι.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Κώστα αυτό εξαρτάτε βασικά από το Ν λινκ .
Η γρήγορη απάντηση η δική μου είναι κανένα.
Το δοκίμασα σε λινκ που μπορούσε άνετα να δώσει 100mbit και δεν ξεπέρναγε τα ~90mbit.
Αλλά δεν είναι όλα τα 802.11n λινκ των ίδιων δυνατοτήτων γι αυτό λέω και το εξαρτάτε.

Πρακτικά αν μιλάμε για κίνηση wifi-ethernet ανάλογα με πόσα λινκ θα έχεις πάνω θα κυμανθεί απο 60-80mbit από και προς το ethernet.

Είναι πολλά υποσχόμενο μηχανάκι και έρχεται να καλύψει ένα μεγάλο κενό αλλά δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει ένα ταρατσοπισι χωρίς συμβιβασμούς.

----------


## romias

Μπα πανάκριβο.
Με τα ίδια και λίγο λιγότερα χρήματα βάζεις 2 routerstation pro και έχεις 6 λινκ η ενώνεις δυό σημεία.

Yγ.Μάλιστα ο smarag τα δίνει και φλασαρισμένα με openwrt 10.03,να ναι καλά.

----------


## GJP

Αμα θελουμε λινκ απο 15-25 mbit θα παρουμε open αλλα επειδη εχουμε συνηθησει στα 150 mbit θα προτιμησουμε mikrotik

----------


## romias

> Αμα θελουμε λινκ απο 15-25 mbit θα παρουμε open αλλα επειδη εχουμε συνηθησει στα 150 mbit θα προτιμησουμε mikrotik


 Και μετά ξύπνησες.

----------


## GJP

Τουλαχιστον δεν κοιμαμαι οπως εσυ να βλεπω bandwidth test Ν σε οθονη και τα υλικα πανω σε τραπεζι ,σου δωσανε προσβαση και ειδες σε μικροτικ πραγματικο λινκ στα 150 mbit ¨με μονοπολο και τα πιατα στημενα στην ταρατσα ,αντε να δουμε και τα δικα σου γιατι μονο λογια και απο εργα .....στα χαρτια

ΥΓ Δεν ξερω αν εχει στησει κανεις Ν με 2πλο LNB να στο δειξει για να δακρυσεις

----------


## devilman

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## romias

Δείξε μου λοιπόν το δικό σου *bwtest*,και άμα πιάσεις τα 150 που λες,θα σε παραδεχτώ και θα δηλώσω δημόσια οτι την έχεις ποιο μεγαλή.
Αλλιώς ενημερωσέ με πόσα κιλά είσαι.
Εγώ πάντως έχω βαρύνει τελευταία αφου σου απαντάω ακόμα.

----------


## GJP

ειμαι 71 κιλα και αν εχεις βαρυνει να γραφτεις σε γυμναστηριο

ΥΓ σου δωσαμε προσβαση σε μπρικι και το ειδες, το ξεχασες ,στο log file πρεπει να υπαρχει και η ip σου

----------


## grigoris

καλα.. μην το κανουμε και αυτο mtik vs wrt, open vs proprietary.. Καλο και το rspro, αλλα απο τη στιγμη που ολοι οι γυρω μας εχουν μτικ ειναι δωρον αδωρον.
Περα απο αυτο να υπενθυμισω πως τα πρωτα δειγματα απο χρηση routerstation ηταν καπως απογοητευτικα (πολλα εμειναν στο χερι)
Αντιθετως, απο ολα τα routerboard που εχουν χρησιμοποιηθει σε pwmn και wana (εντελως embedded based δικτυο), δεν εχει ψοφησει ουτε ενα εδω και τοσα χρονια(οπως και τα παλαιοτερα wrap). Συγκεκριμενα το πρωτο ηταν χθες(!!), ενα δικο μου 711 το οποιο ειχε καμενο απο μαμα το ΡΑ.
Ισως καποιος στα πρωτα του βηματα να γουσταρει τις εμβολιμες ταρατσαδες.. εγω προσωπικα απεχθανομαι τα μη προγραμματισμενα downtimes.

----------


## radio 623

Γρηγόρη, έχουν λυθεί τα θέματα σταθερότητας και uptime στο routerstation pro. Επίσης συνεργάζονται μια χαρά με rb's. Γενικώς με ότι και να θελήσει να παίξει κάποιος, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα συμβατότητας, εκτός απο τις ζεύξεις σε n, οι οποίες ακόμα, απόσο γνωρίζω, δεν μπορούν να πραγματοποιηθούν μεταξύ των δύο λειτουργικών.

----------


## romias

grigoris τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις σχετικά με τα routerstation δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα routerstation *pro*.Υπήρξε μια ελαττωματική παρτίδα routerstation απλού και όχι *pro*,αλλα όπως λέει και ο λαός,"καλύτερα να σου βγεί το μάτι παρά το όνομα".
Εκτός απ τον δικό μου κόμβο,όπου λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα και αδιάλειπτα με routerstation pro και 3 λινκ a εδω και ένα χρόνο,γνωρίζω αλλους 5 τουλάχιστον κόμβους με το συγκεκριμένο hardwere.Μάλιστα δεν είναι "δώρον άδωρον"δεδομένου ότι τα απέναντι λίνκ φοράνε mt και συνεργάζονται άψογα,αν εξαιρέσεις το nstreme που έτσι κι αλλίως δεν είναι και τόσο αποτελεσματικό αφού στα rb βαράει ταβάνι η cpu για πλάκα.
Ετσι λοιπόν συγκρίνοντας το rb435,θέμα της συζήτησης,καταλήγω στο routerstation pro σαν οικονομικότερη και εξίσου αξιόπιστη λύση για κόμβους χαμήλου κόστους και χαμηλής κατανάλωσης ρεύματος.
Δεν βάζω θέμα υπεροχής λειτουργικού,ούτε προς θεού υπάρχει σύγκριση επιδόσεων σε σχέση με pc,παρά μόνο στο θέμα κατανάλωσης και κόστους αγοράς.
Προσωπικά δεν έχω να κερδίσω κάτι απο πωλήσεις απλά προτείνω routerstation pro μιας και βλέπω κάθε μήνα να κλείνει και ένας τουλάχιστον κόμβος για οικονομικούς πρωτίστως λόγους.
Τώρα αν ο άλλος,που είναι κολλημένος,την έχει δει ότι επειδή παίζει turbo,έχει πιάσει τον πάπα απ τα @@,και μ ακολουθεί όπου γράφω,γράφοντας ασυναρτησίες και ανακρίβειες,ε,καλά που μας είπε και πόσα κιλά είναι.

----------


## grigoris

First impressions are the most lasting λενε..
Επι της ουσιας, δε σκοπευω να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση μαζι σου. Καποιοι αλλοι ειναι "πορωμενοι" με rb και mikrotik, εσυ με rs και wrt. Εμενα το ιδιο μου κανει..
Επισης, δεν μπορω να εξαιρεσω το nstreme αφου με αυτο ενα ΑΗ παιρνει καμια 10αρια mbps(σε % ειναι πολυ μεγαλο) και παιζει καλα σε καποια πολυ μακρινα links.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αμα θελουμε λινκ απο 15-25 mbit θα παρουμε open αλλα επειδη εχουμε συνηθησει στα 150 mbit θα προτιμησουμε mikrotik


Αυτό που γράφεις δεν είναι ανακρίβεια αλλά συκοφαντία. Τίποτα από όσα λες δε τεκμηριώνεται από πουθενά.

Τα link OpenWrt σε 802.11a πιάνουν μέγιστο 43Mbps ενώ τα 150Mbps που αναφέρεις για τα mikrotik είναι σε turbo και φυσικά όχι αυτά που παίρνεις σε πραγματικό test.




> Κώστα αυτό εξαρτάτε βασικά από το Ν λινκ .
> Η γρήγορη απάντηση η δική μου είναι κανένα.
> Το δοκίμασα σε λινκ που μπορούσε άνετα να δώσει 100mbit και δεν ξεπέρναγε τα ~90mbit.
> Αλλά δεν είναι όλα τα 802.11n λινκ των ίδιων δυνατοτήτων γι αυτό λέω και το εξαρτάτε..


Το ότι αυτό συμβαίνει στο mikrotik δε σημαίνει ότι είναι γενική αλήθεια.

Τα AR71xx chip που λειτουργούν γύρω στα 700MHz «δε νιώθουν» τίποτα με ένα απλό link 802.11n στα 65Mbps. Ακόμη και turboειδές ή διπλοfeederο 150Mbps το σηκώνουν άνετα. Όλα αυτά φυσικά με το προβλεπόμενο πρωτόκολλο, χωρίς τις nstreme αηδίες.

----------


## ysam

Εμένα μου αρέσει που μιλάτε για RB λες και είναι όλα ίδια. Υπάρχουν RBs σε τουλάχιστον 3 διαφορετικές πλατφόρμες. (Mips Little Endian (mipsle), Mips Big Endian (mipsbe) και ppc) Επίσης με διαφορετικές μνήμες και cpu/memory clocks. Σε κόστος επίσης πολύ διαφορετικά από πολύ μικρό σε αρκετά μεγάλο αλλά και πολύ δυνατό. Είναι θεμιτό να γίνονται συγκρίσεις αλλά ας γίνονται σωστά. Κάποιος που βλέπει εδώ μπορεί να αποφασίσει λάθος και να κλαίει τα λεφτά του μετά αν δεν κάνει την δουλειά του.

----------


## romias

Σωστός ο ysam,πες λοιπόν το αντίστοιχο του rspro να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις.
Εγω αναφέρομαι στο rb435g και το βρίσκω πολύ ακριβό,εν το μεταξύ,δεν βλέπω να υποστηρίζει 802.3af,πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι αν το τροφοδοτήσεις με poe, αντιο το gigbit,σωστά;

----------


## antidrasi

> Το ότι αυτό συμβαίνει στο mikrotik δε σημαίνει ότι είναι γενική αλήθεια.
> 
> Τα AR71xx chip που λειτουργούν γύρω στα 700MHz «δε νιώθουν» τίποτα με ένα απλό link 802.11n στα 65Mbps. Ακόμη και turboειδές ή διπλοfeederο 150Mbps το σηκώνουν άνετα. Όλα αυτά φυσικά με το προβλεπόμενο πρωτόκολλο, χωρίς τις nstreme αηδίες.


Η συζήτηση έχει να κάνει με το mikrotik 435G, δεν αναφέρθηκα πουθενά σε 
AR71xx chip άσχετα αν έχει μετατραπεί για άλλη μια φορά το topic σε mikrotik vs rspro & wrt.

Αν έχεις κάνει κάποια τέστ με το συγκεκριμένο hardware-software που όπως λες σηκώνει 150mpbs άνετα άνοιξε ένα 
νέο άρθρο να ενημερωθούμε και εμείς.

Μιλάω πάντα για passthrough πραγματικό traffic όχι bw test.

----------


## romias

> Η συζήτηση έχει να κάνει με το mikrotik 435G, δεν αναφέρθηκα πουθενά σε 
> AR71xx chip άσχετα αν έχει μετατραπεί για άλλη μια φορά το topic σε mikrotik vs rspro & wrt.
> 
> Αν έχεις κάνει κάποια τέστ με το συγκεκριμένο hardware-software που όπως λες σηκώνει 150mpbs άνετα άνοιξε ένα 
> νέο άρθρο να ενημερωθούμε και εμείς.
> 
> Μιλάω πάντα για passthrough πραγματικό traffic όχι bw test.


 CPU Atheros AR7161 MIPS 24K running @ 680MHz 
CPU Atheros AR7161 680MHz
Tεστ,
Υγ.Σύντομα θα έχουμε περισσότερα τεστ

----------


## antidrasi

> CPU Atheros AR7161 MIPS 24K running @ 680MHz 
> CPU Atheros AR7161 680MHz
> 
> Tεστ



Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να προσπαθούμε να θολώσουμε το τοπίο και να οδηγήσουμε τον κόσμο σε λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις.

Όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί δεν είμαι κάθετος ούτε βλέπω τον κόσμο άσπρο μαύρο υπάρχουν και αποχρώσεις του γκρίζου πολλές και εκτός απο το opensource σημασία έχει και το openmind.

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος μετατροπής του forum σε γήπεδο όπου ο καθένας υποστηρίζει την δική του ομάδα.

Η κάθε τεχνική λύση είτε αυτό είναι rspro wrt mikrotik έχει τα + και τα - κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη.

Το τεστ έτσι όπως έχει γραφτεί πολύ λίγα μπορεί να δώσει στον κόσμο να καταλάβει για την δυναμικότητα του router.
Θα μπορούσα και εγώ να κάνω ένα udp test και να ποστάρω ένα 200mbit screenshot για να παρουσιάσω το rb 435g σαν οπαδός του.

Αυτό που θέλω να δώ είναι απλό,έχεις 3 λινκ me rspro και wrt,τι δυναμικότητας είναι το καθένα και πόση απο αυτή την δυναμικότητα παίρνεις στο ethernet σου 
σε πραγματικές συνθήκες - torrent dc ftp κάτι που να χρησιμοποιούμε στο δίκτυο.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Η συζήτηση έχει να κάνει με το mikrotik 435G, δεν αναφέρθηκα πουθενά σε 
> AR71xx chip άσχετα αν έχει μετατραπεί για άλλη μια φορά το topic σε mikrotik vs rspro & wrt.
> 
> Αν έχεις κάνει κάποια τέστ με το συγκεκριμένο hardware-software που όπως λες σηκώνει 150mpbs άνετα άνοιξε ένα 
> νέο άρθρο να ενημερωθούμε και εμείς.
> 
> Μιλάω πάντα για passthrough πραγματικό traffic όχι bw test.


Το RouterBoard 435G είναι AR71xx στα 680MHz, όπως δείχνει και ο romias παραπάνω. Πιστεύεις ότι η Mikrotik έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο υλικό του board που μπορεί να περιορίζει το link στα 90Mbps; Για μένα είναι απίθανο.

Σε δοκιμές σε συνθήκες εργαστηρίου στο AR71xx όπως βλέπεις σηκώσε 175Mbps. Να τονίσω ότι το iperf (αντίστοιχο bandwidth test) γινόταν στο board κάτι που το επιβάρυνε πολύ περισσότερο από το αν γινόταν απλά passthrough traffic. Επίσης, έχω κάνει δοκιμές σε πραγματικές συνθήκες (link acinonyx-spooky) με iperf πίσω από την ethernet και περνούσε άνετα ~110Mbps παράλληλα με κίνηση σε 2 backbone link 802.11a.

Θέλω να καταλήξω, ότι αν στις δοκιμές που έκανες γονάτισε στα 90Mbps, τότε το πιο πιθανό είναι για αυτό να ευθύνεται ο driver και όχι το hardware.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Θα μπορούσα και εγώ να κάνω ένα udp test και να ποστάρω ένα 200mbit screenshot για να παρουσιάσω το rb 435g σαν οπαδός του.


Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να κάνεις ένα τέτοιο τεστ ώστε να δούμε τα όρια του hardware. Θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις και να παρουσιάσεις τα αποτελέσματα;




> Αυτό που θέλω να δώ είναι απλό,έχεις 3 λινκ me rspro και wrt,τι δυναμικότητας είναι το καθένα και πόση απο αυτή την δυναμικότητα παίρνεις στο ethernet σου 
> σε πραγματικές συνθήκες - torrent dc ftp κάτι που να χρησιμοποιούμε στο δίκτυο.


Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα με τις παραμέτρους της δοκιμής που προτείνεις. Πως ορίζεις τις «πραγματικές συνθήκες»; Πόσο τοις εκατό torrent κίνηση; Πόσο DC; Πόσο ftp; Πόσες συνδέσεις στο καθένα; Τι torrent, dc, ftp client; Τι λειτουργικό στους clients; Τι ρυθμίσεις στο TCP;

Επειδή όλα αυτά είναι αδύνατον να οριστούν για να γίνει σωστή σύγκριση, γιατί αυτός είναι ο σκοπός της δοκιμής, θα πρέπει:
είτε να γίνει σε ένα δεδομένο testbed με τα δύο λειτουργικά μόνο να αλλάζουνείτε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα τρόπο μέτρησης ο οποίος είναι ανεξάρτητος, όσο είναι δυνατόν, από όλους αυτούς τους παράγοντες.

Το πρώτο είναι λίγο δύσκολο γιατί το Mikrotik δεν μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί στο RS Pro. Board AR71xx που να παίρνουν mikrotik εγώ δεν έχω. Αν βρεθεί κάποιος να μου παραχωρήσει 2 ώστε να κάνουμε συγκριτικό εναλλάσοντας τα δύο distros τότε ευχαρίστως να τους περάσω OpenWrt και να τα δοκιμάσουμε.

Το δεύτερο γίνεται με χρήση του iperf σε UDP mode. Σε άλλο thread έχω περιγράψει γιατί αυτή η μέθοδος προσεγγίζει πολύ περισσότερο τις πραγματικές δυνατότητες μια ζεύξης.

----------


## romias

Επειδή τα έχουμε ξαναπεί άλλου και ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που τα ξαναλέμε μιας και δεν φτάνω πια στα μέρει σας,είμαι και γω οπαδός του openmind άσχετα αν φαίνετε κάτι διαφορέτικο.Απόδειξη ότι υποστηρίζω owrt στο φορουμ του awmn.Αν κάποιος διαβάσει το φόρουμ θα καταλείξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι το mt είναι μονόδρομος,κάτι που και συ ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι δεν ισχύει.Δεν υπάρχουν μονόδρομοι και δεν χρειάζονται μονοπώλια σε ένα ανοικτό και ελεύθερο δίκτυο.

Επι τής ουσίας λοιπόν,όπως σου είχα ξαναπεί το ανώτερο download που έχω δει με rspro,3 link α,είναι 6,5mbps τόρεντ.κάνε το λογαριασμό.
Παραθέτω και σημερινά screen,αν και δέν έπιασα το μέγιστο παρα μόνο κάποια στίγμη που βάρεσε 6,130 και δεν το πρόλαβα.
Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι τα λίνκ μου θέλουν κεντράρισμα.
Screenshot-2.jpgScreenshot-3.png.

Υγ.Σίγουρα όμως όλα αυτά δεν λένε τίποτα και ίσως να υπάρχουν και καλύτερα η μάλλων διαφορετίκα αποτελέσματα κάτω από άλλες συνθήκες συνθήκες.

----------


## antidrasi

> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να κάνεις ένα τέτοιο τεστ ώστε να δούμε τα όρια του hardware. Θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις και να παρουσιάσεις τα αποτελέσματα;


Ναί μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω.




> Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα με τις παραμέτρους της δοκιμής που προτείνεις. Πως ορίζεις τις «πραγματικές συνθήκες»; Πόσο τοις εκατό torrent κίνηση; Πόσο DC; Πόσο ftp; Πόσες συνδέσεις στο καθένα; Τι torrent, dc, ftp client; Τι λειτουργικό στους clients; Τι ρυθμίσεις στο TCP;


Δεν χρειάζεται να περιπλέκουμε τα πράγματα τόσο πολύ ένα απλό τέστ σαν αυτό που έκανε ο romias εμένα προσωπικά μου αρκεί στο λινκ (acinonyx-spooky).
Μπορείς να το κάνεις;




> Το δεύτερο γίνεται με χρήση του iperf σε UDP mode. Σε άλλο thread έχω περιγράψει γιατί αυτή η μέθοδος προσεγγίζει πολύ περισσότερο τις πραγματικές δυνατότητες μια ζεύξης.


Οπώς το είπες είναι ακριβώς, προσεγγίζει τις πραγματικές δυνατότητες μιας ζεύξης,όχι όμως την πραγματικότητα απο 
την μεριά του χρήστη.

Συνηθως το τεστ που κάνεις το χρησιμοποιώ για να δω τις δυνατότητες του λινκ σε συνδυασμό με το hardware.

Στην πράξη όμως οι τιμές που θα δεί ο χρήστης διαφέρουν πάρα πολύ απο αυτά τα νούμερα και αποπροσανατολίζουμε τον κόσμο έτσι .




> Επειδή τα έχουμε ξαναπεί άλλου και ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που τα ξαναλέμε μιας και δεν φτάνω πια στα μέρει σας,είμαι και γω οπαδός του openmind άσχετα αν φαίνετε κάτι διαφορέτικο.Απόδειξη ότι υποστηρίζω owrt στο φορουμ του awmn.Αν κάποιος διαβάσει το φόρουμ θα καταλείξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι το mt είναι μονόδρομος,κάτι που και συ ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι δεν ισχύει.Δεν υπάρχουν μονόδρομοι και δεν χρειάζονται μονοπώλια σε ένα ανοικτό και ελεύθερο δίκτυο.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά πιστευω ότι δεν το προσεγγιζουμε σωστά.
Με αψιμαχίες και θολώνοντας τα νερά λειτουργούμε αποθαρρυντικά.




> Επι τής ουσίας λοιπόν,όπως σου είχα ξαναπεί το ανώτερο download που έχω δει με rspro,3 link α,είναι 6,5mbps τόρεντ.κάνε το λογαριασμό.
> Παραθέτω και σημερινά screen,αν και δέν έπιασα το μέγιστο παρα μόνο κάποια στίγμη που βάρεσε 6,130 και δεν το πρόλαβα.
> Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι τα λίνκ μου θέλουν κεντράρισμα.
> Συνημμένο 24594Συνημμένο 24593.
> 
> Υγ.Σίγουρα όμως όλα αυτά δεν λένε τίποτα και ίσως να υπάρχουν και καλύτερα η μάλλων διαφορετίκα αποτελέσματα κάτω από άλλες συνθήκες.


Εμένα αυτό μου αρκεί και δείχνει ότι μπορεί να αποτελέσει σοβαρή εναλλακτική πρόταση.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν χρειάζεται να περιπλέκουμε τα πράγματα τόσο πολύ ένα απλό τέστ σαν αυτό που έκανε ο romias εμένα προσωπικά μου αρκεί στο λινκ (acinonyx-spooky).


Δε περιπλέκουμε τα πράγματα. Είναι από μόνα τους «περίπλοκα». Όταν απλοποιηθούν σε τόσο μεγάλο βαθμό, τα συμπεράσματα που βγαίνουν είναι εντελώς λάθος. Ειδικά όταν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθούν για σύγκριση.

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, π.χ. πως ξέρεις ότι τα 6.5MB/s οφείλονται στο link και όχι στις ρυθμίσεις του torrent client που χρησιμοποιεί ο romias. Τελικά τι θέλουμε να μετρήσουμε εδώ; Την απόδοση του link ή του torrent; Μπορώ να σου πω μια ντουζίνα ακόμη πράγματα που επηρρεάζουν τα MB/s, άλλα πιο απλά και άλλα πιο περίπλοκα. Ακόμη και το λειτουργικό που τρέχει ο client παίζει ρόλο.





> Οπώς το είπες είναι ακριβώς, προσεγγίζει τις πραγματικές δυνατότητες μιας ζεύξης,όχι όμως την πραγματικότητα απο 
> την μεριά του χρήστη.
> 
> Στην πράξη όμως οι τιμές που θα δεί ο χρήστης διαφέρουν πάρα πολύ απο αυτά τα νούμερα και αποπροσανατολίζουμε τον κόσμο έτσι .


Αντιθέτως! Ο κόσμος αποπροσανατολίζεται όταν καθένας πετάει ένα νούμερο που προέκυψε από μια δοκιμή με τυχαίες παραμέτρους. Είναι αδύνατο να γίνουν συγκρίσεις έτσι.

Υποτίθεται ότι όσοι ασχολούνται με το AWMN θέλουν να έχουν κάποια ιδέα για ασύρματες ζεύξεις και IP.

----------


## antidrasi

> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να κάνεις ένα τέτοιο τεστ ώστε να δούμε τα όρια του hardware. Θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις και να παρουσιάσεις τα αποτελέσματα;


Το λινκ που χρησιμοποιησα είναι ένα λινκ 10km με dual polarity feeder (nvak) , sr71-15 κάρτες και πιάτα op100L gibertini.

To rating του λίνκ είναι 270-300 mbit με nstreme best fit 3200,routeros 5.2 και ccq ~100%.

Για τις ανάγκες του τέστ σετάρω κανονικά bgp στο router για να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στις συνθήκες του mswn.

Το τεστ που μου ζήτησες udp bw test απο ένα pc στο ethernet του 435g

http://gallery.mswn.org/main.php?g2_...geViewsIndex=1

Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι το εν λόγω τεστ στο pc απο το οποίο βγάζω το λινκ βγάζει περίπου 200mbit.



Την ίδια χρονική στιγμή πραγματικό tcp traffic 3 point to point connection με dc++ .

http://gallery.mswn.org/main.php?g2_...geViewsIndex=1

Ακριβώς το ίδιο τεστ στο ταρατσο-pc βγάζει 145 mbit.

Το ταρατσο-pc στο παράδειγμα μου το χρησιμοποιώ σαν μέτρο σύγκρισις για να καταλάβουμε τις δυνατότητες του λινκ σε σχέση με αυτό που μπορούμε να πάρουμε.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Το συγκεκριμένο thread νομίζω αν δεν με προδίδουν τα μάτια μου που διαβάζω, ως 45 ετών άνθρωπο που είμαι, έχει τίτλο : MikroTik Routerboard - RB435G - New Product

Στην αρχή αναφέρονται τα εξής:



> εδω σου λεει να μη βαλεις ουτε 2!
> Παντως το ΑΗ μια χαρα τα εβγαζε περα με 3 ΒΒ με nstreme σε a (αν εξαιρεσεις οτι αποτελουσαν ενα ωραιοτατο σαντουιτς)
> Δε βλεπω γιατι αυτο να μη σηκωνει 4-5 ΒΒ σε a. Σε n αλλαζει το πραμα βεβαια..
> 
> το 532 ηταν μεγαλο σχολειο!





> Ε ναι σου λέει μην βάλεις 5 backbone γιατί δεν αντέχει


 Πριν δύο μέρες, είχα ρωτήσει και ξανά θέτω την εξής ερώτηση, όμορφα και ανθρώπινα. : 
*




 Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius


Έπειτα με τα σημερινά δεδομένα της εξέλιξης, πόσα link σε Ν αντέχει το 435G?
Θα ήθελα να κάνω σύγκριση χρημάτων και ισχύος σχετικά με ένα ταρατσοπισι.
Ευχαριστώ.


*

Κάποιοι επέλεξαν όπως πάντα τον μονόδρομο η την κάθετη σωστή γνώμη τους, όπως φαντάζονται.
Σεβαστή η γνώμη απο όλους τους φίλους. Άλλα δεν καλύπτομαι.

Και τα δύο λειτουργικά (mikrotik & openwrt), είναι αξιόπιστα εδώ και χρόνια και το έχουν αποδείξει με τις δυνατότητες που έχουν το κάθε ένα ξεχωριστά. Μάλιστα το πρώτο μου λινκ πριν 6 χρόνια (όπου εγώ είχα mikrotik και ο απέναντι openwrt), παίζει άψογα και χωρίς να προδόθηκε ποτέ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τις επιπολαιότητες, τις κόντρες και το στυλ των απαντήσεων κάποιων, σχετικά με τον τίτλο και το θέμα του συγκεκριμένου thread.

Μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να απαντήσει επίσημα στο άνωθεν ερώτημα μου, για να λάβω γνώση?

Ίσως η απάντηση κάποιων με πραγματικές δοκιμές στο RB435G, να επηρεάσει αρκετούς όπως π.χ. εμένα όπου επεξεργάζομαι πάνω από 80 bb κόμβους και να πάμε σε αναβάθμιση με RB435G, αν πραγματικά αξίζει.

Επίσης θα ήθελα να ζητήσω ευγενικά από τους admin, να μεταφέρουν όλα τα περί vs, σε άλλο νέο thread, διότι τα θεωρώ σημαντικά, όπως τα θέτουν όλοι οι προλαλήσαντες, καθώς να κρατηθούν εδω μόνο τα βασικά περί του τίτλου του thraed.

Εκει θα μπορέσω να ποστάρω δοκιμές mikrotik *vs* openwrt, του ταρατσοπισι με ενεργά 3 λινκ σε Ν, σε σύνολο των 7, όπου διαθέτω.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## romias

Εϊ,φανταστικά αποτελέσματα.
Δεν έχω δε ανάλογο τεστ σε n με passthrought στην λάν και rspro,ακόμα.Απεικονίζει τής δυνατότητες και του rspro,όσον αφορά τουλάχιστον το wifi σκέλος.
Σύμφωνα με τα "κριτήρια"που προτείνει ο Acinonyx,θα πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί και το rspro στις ίδιες συνθήκες.Αν θυμάμε καλά είχες δεσμευτεί να προμηθευτείς ένα,αν και όταν, επανέλαβε τις δοκιμές.Εχώ την εντύπωση πως θα έχει τά ίδια αποτελέσματα,δεδομένου του τεστ,ίσως λίγο καλύτερα όσον αφορά το λάν,εφ όσον γίνει χρήση 802.3af πρωτοκόλλου.
Δώσε λίγο info παραπάνω αν έχεις την δυνατότητα.

1.Η τροφοδοσία του είναι poe;
Ισως αυτό εξηγεί την διαφορά σε σχέση με το 145 του λαν στο pc.

2.Το ht-extension-channel το χες above η below;
μπορείς να δημοσιεύσεις αποτελέσματα με disable;

3.Οταν λες nstreme εννοείς nstreme η nv2-nstreme;
Από την μεριά του rb πάντα.

4.Μπορούμε να έχουμε αποτελέσματα με 802,11n μέ disable ht-extension-channel και enable;
Νομίζω ότι εκεί υπάρχει πιθανότητα συνεργασίας με owrt,αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.
Θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα σημαντική την συνεργασία.

5.Με το υπάρχον setup τι αποτέλεσμα bwtest έχεις,η κολάει;
Ελπίζω να μήν σε ξετίναξα ακόμα :Stick Out Tongue: 

senius, Eκ πρώτης όψεις δεν αξίζει να αντικαταστήσεις το pc με rb,δίχως εκπτώσεις απο πλευράς επιδόσεων,παρα μόνο αν συντρέχουν οικονομικοί λόγοι.Για του λόγου το αληθές, κανε το ίδιο τέστ στο pc σου και για την ακρίβεια της σύγκρισις,με ένα μόνο ενεργό λινκ.
Και αν σε ευχαριστεί δημοσίευσε και τα αποτελέσματα.
Για καινούργιο κόμβο,χαμηλού κόστους και υποδεέστερων δυνατοτήτων,επειδή δεν σε βλέπω για rspro ούτε με σφαίρες,απ όσο μου χεις πεί τουλάχιστον,και πάλι να το σκεφτείς μια και δεν νομίζω να δείς διαφορές απ το 433ah.
Οσο για τα 5 λίνκ,ακόμα δεν βγήκε το μηχάνημα που να ξέρουμε αν κάποιος δε δοκιμάσει.

----------


## devilman

> Το λινκ που χρησιμοποιησα είναι ένα λινκ 10km με dual polarity feeder (nvak) , sr71-15 κάρτες και πιάτα op100L gibertini.
> 
> To rating του λίνκ είναι 270-300 mbit με nstreme best fit 3200,routeros 5.2 και ccq ~100%.


 Για δοκίμασε το και με exact size 4000 εγώ έχω πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα

----------


## antidrasi

> 1.Η τροφοδοσία του είναι poe;
> Ισως αυτό εξηγεί την διαφορά σε σχέση με το 145 του λαν στο pc.
> 
> 2.Το ht-extension-channel το χες above η below;
> μπορείς να δημοσιεύσεις αποτελέσματα με disable;
> 
> 3.Οταν λες nstreme εννοείς nstreme η nv2-nstreme;
> Από την μεριά του rb πάντα.
> 
> ...


Τάκη το έχω στο μυαλό μου για την αγορά ενός rspro απλά πρέπει να του βρω το κατάλληλο σημείο για να μπει .

Πάνω στις ερωτήσεις σου τώρα.

1.Ναι με poe 5m περίπου αλλα και με απευθείας τροφοδοσία δεν έχω διαφορές .

2.above το έχω αν και δεν έχω δει διαφορά εφόσον δεν επηρεάζετε από άλλα λινκ .

3.nstreme,έχω κάνει και δοκιμές με nv2 αλλά παίρνω χειρότερα αποτελέσματα σε traffic που δεν είναι bw test.

4.Θα πρέπει να το ξανά συνδέσω για να δοκιμάσω το οτιδήποτε γιατί όπως είπα το βάζω σε κανονικό λινκ όχι σε lab.

Πάντως για χρήση με rb η επιλογή μου θα ήταν διπλή πόλωση χωρίς extension channel.

Σε δοκιμές που έχω κάνει με το συγκεκριμένο λινκ με disable extension channel σε pc, πέφτω περίπου στο μισό bw.

5. Δεν την κατάλαβα την ερώτηση, εννοείς udp bw test μέσα απο το router στο απέναντι άκρο?





> Για δοκίμασε το και με exact size 4000 εγώ έχω πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα


Έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορες τιμές,με best fit 3900 έχω τις μεγαλύτερες τιμές αλλά το λίνκ έχει πιο πολλά peak.

Επίσης σαν επιμέρους tunning στο λίνκ έχω hw retries 10 , Disconnect Timeout :01 on fail retry 1000ms HT AMPDU Prioritiers 0 data rates κλειδωμένα MCS 0 και MCS 15 .

----------


## romias

> Σε δοκιμές που έχω κάνει με το συγκεκριμένο λινκ με disable extension channel σε pc, πέφτω περίπου στο μισό bw


Λογικό , την ίδια συμπεριφορά είχε και το rs με και χωρίς τούρμπο( 20-40mhz)
Απ οτι καταλαβαίνω το nstreme δεν προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνο και την δουλεία την κάνει το extension channel



> 5. Δεν την κατάλαβα την ερώτηση, εννοείς udp bw test μέσα απο το router στο απέναντι άκρο?


Ακριβώς αυτό,το rs κόλησε στα 177mB/s λόγο packet generation me ipef.Αυτό τι κάνει;

----------


## antidrasi

> Ακριβώς αυτό,το rs κόλησε στα 177mB/s λόγο packet generation me ipef.Αυτό τι κάνει;


Δεν το δοκίμασα.
Θα το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το λινκ που χρησιμοποιησα είναι ένα λινκ 10km με dual polarity feeder (nvak) , sr71-15 κάρτες και πιάτα op100L gibertini.
> 
> To rating του λίνκ είναι 270-300 mbit με nstreme best fit 3200,routeros 5.2 και ccq ~100%.


Έχουμε πραγματοποιήσει ακριβώς το ίδιο τεστ σε συνθήκες εργαστηρίου στο ίδιο rate (270Mbps).




> Το τεστ που μου ζήτησες udp bw test απο ένα pc στο ethernet του 435g
> 
> http://gallery.mswn.org/main.php?g2_...geViewsIndex=1


Από ότι βλέπω περνάει περίπου στα 123Mbps, αν και αυτό δεν είναι ένδειξη του bandwidth test και δεν ξέρουμε πόσα από αυτα περνάνε χωρίς να γίνονται drop. Ίσως να είναι λιγότερα.

Είναι πολύ λίγο για AR71xx. Στο αντίστοιχο τέστ που είχαμε κάνει εμείς, σε MCS15 πιάναμε 185Mbps και είχαμε και bottleneck στον επεξεργαστή λόγω του iperf. Πιθανότατα να πιάναμε παραπάνω, αν και υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό να είναι το όριο διαμεταγωγής από την κάρτα στο PCI.




> Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι το εν λόγω τεστ στο pc απο το οποίο βγάζω το λινκ βγάζει περίπου 200mbit.


Αυτό είναι λογικό.. Η ένδειξη ταχύτητας στο interface δεν είναι αυτή που πραγματικά σηκώνει το link. Κάποια πακέτα γίνονται drop και δε φτάνουν τελικά στο 435g. Έγκυρη ένδειξη είναι μόνο αυτή που εμφανίζει το bandwidth test ως αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό πρέπει να κοιτάς. Φυσικά το BGP πρέπει να είναι κλειστό.




> Ακριβώς το ίδιο τεστ στο ταρατσο-pc βγάζει 145 mbit.
> 
> Το ταρατσο-pc στο παράδειγμα μου το χρησιμοποιώ σαν μέτρο σύγκρισις για να καταλάβουμε τις δυνατότητες του λινκ σε σχέση με αυτό που μπορούμε να πάρουμε.


Δε λέει κάτι όμως αυτό για τις αντικειμενικές δυνατότητες του 435G. Μπορεί ο driver να μην είναι σωστα υλοποιημένος και να ζορίζει τον router. Και μάλλον αυτό είναι το πιο πιθανό γιατί έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το nstreme που από μόνο του είναι μεγάλο βάρος στον επεξεργαστή.

----------


## Acinonyx

> 4.Μπορούμε να έχουμε αποτελέσματα με 802,11n μέ disable ht-extension-channel και enable;
> Νομίζω ότι εκεί υπάρχει πιθανότητα συνεργασίας με owrt,αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.
> Θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα σημαντική την συνεργασία.


To extension channel είναι το αντίστοιχο παλιό TURBO. Πιάνει διπλάσιο φάσμα (40MHz + πλευρικά) και δίνει διπλάσια ταχύτητα. Το OpenWrt (ath9k) το υπστηρίζει, σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο 802.11n και αυτό αποδεικνύεται από το γεγονός ότι οι Windows clients συνδέονται σε OpenWrt αλλά και το OpenWrt συνδέεται στα νεα 802.11n modem router. Από την άλλη το Mikrotik έχει μπλέξει στο 802.11n το nstreme. Πιστεύω ότι στην προσπάθεια να υποστηρίξουν το proprietary πρωτόκολλό τους, κάτι χάλασαν με αποτέλεσμα να μη συνδέεται. Μια άλλη πιθανότητα πολύ ισχυρή είναι η «ασυμβατότητα» να είναι ζήτημα ειδικών ρυθμίσεων που απο default είναι ενεργές αλλά ασύμβατες με το πρωτόκολλο. Π.χ. τo ht-extension-channel από ότι έμαθα είναι απο default ενεργό. Πολλοί όταν κάνουν link δε ξέρουν ότι διπλασιάζει το bandwidth πάνω ή κάτω από το κανάλι που έχουν ρυθμίσει με αποτέλεσμα να παρεμβάλουν τα άλλα τους link.

----------


## antidrasi

> Έχουμε πραγματοποιήσει ακριβώς το ίδιο τεστ σε συνθήκες εργαστηρίου στο ίδιο rate (270Mbps).


Καμία σχέση το λινκ του εργαστηρίου κάνε το ίδιο τεστ σε λινκ τις ίδιας απόστασης για να είναι συγκρίσιμα . 






> Από ότι βλέπω περνάει περίπου στα 123Mbps, αν και αυτό δεν είναι ένδειξη του bandwidth test και δεν ξέρουμε πόσα από αυτα περνάνε χωρίς να γίνονται drop. Ίσως να είναι λιγότερα.


Δεν είχε καθόλου drop όσο βλέπεις εκεί έβλεπα και στο τεστ.





> Είναι πολύ λίγο για AR71xx. Στο αντίστοιχο τέστ που είχαμε κάνει εμείς, σε MCS15 πιάναμε 185Mbps και είχαμε και bottleneck στον επεξεργαστή λόγω του iperf. Πιθανότατα να πιάναμε παραπάνω, αν και υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό να είναι το όριο διαμεταγωγής από την κάρτα στο PCI.


Σε bw test μέσα απο το router έχει περισσότερο bw , το πιο πιθανό είναι στα νούμερα που λες.

Το συγκεκριμένο τεστ βέβαια όπως σου είπα πολύ μικρή επαφή μπορεί να έχει με την καθημερινή μας πραγματικότητα,αν ήθελα τέτοια τέστ θα διάβαζα και το performance test της mikrotik.
http://routerboard.com/pdf/routerboa...ance_tests.pdf

Επειδή μου το ζήτησες το δοκίμασα,δεν θέλω να παρερμηνευτεί ότι έχει τέτοιες δυνατότητες το μηχάνημα και να παραπλανήσω τον κόσμο.

Σε file transfer που έκανα μου δίνει σχεδόν το μισό bw από ότι στο router που ήταν και αυτό είναι με ένα λινκ όχι με 5,το ίδιο τεστ πάντα.





> Αυτό είναι λογικό.. Η ένδειξη ταχύτητας στο interface δεν είναι αυτή που πραγματικά σηκώνει το link. Κάποια πακέτα γίνονται drop και δε φτάνουν τελικά στο 435g. Έγκυρη ένδειξη είναι μόνο αυτή που εμφανίζει το bandwidth test ως αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό πρέπει να κοιτάς. Φυσικά το BGP πρέπει να είναι κλειστό.


Οπως είπα και πιο πάνω δεν έχανε πακέτα την ίδια ένδειξη είχα και στο τεστ.
Σκοπός τον τέστ που κάνω είναι να δούμε αποτελέσματα σε συνθήκες σαν αυτές που έχουμε στα ασύρματα δίκτυα ανά την Ελλάδα και για αυτό το λόγο το setup του router ήταν σαν να είναι ένας router πάνω στο δίκτυο.





> Δε λέει κάτι όμως αυτό για τις αντικειμενικές δυνατότητες του 435G. Μπορεί ο driver να μην είναι σωστα υλοποιημένος και να ζορίζει τον router. Και μάλλον αυτό είναι το πιο πιθανό γιατί έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το nstreme που από μόνο του είναι μεγάλο βάρος στον επεξεργαστή.


Στο τεστ που ζήτησες ο router είχε 56% load , δεν είναι μόνο η ταχύτητα και το performance του επεξεργαστή που θα καθορίσει το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

Το πιο πιθανό κατά την γνώμη μου είναι ότι πέφτουμε σε κάποιο άλο bottleneck όταν μιλάμε για την περίπτωση του ενός λίνκ.
Με 5 λινκ μπορεί το bottleneck να μεταφέρετε στην cpu.




> To extension channel είναι το αντίστοιχο παλιό TURBO. Πιάνει διπλάσιο φάσμα (40MHz + πλευρικά) και δίνει διπλάσια ταχύτητα. Το OpenWrt (ath9k) το υπστηρίζει, σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο 802.11n και αυτό αποδεικνύεται από το γεγονός ότι οι Windows clients συνδέονται σε OpenWrt αλλά και το OpenWrt συνδέεται στα νεα 802.11n modem router. Από την άλλη το Mikrotik έχει μπλέξει στο 802.11n το nstreme. Πιστεύω ότι στην προσπάθεια να υποστηρίξουν το proprietary πρωτόκολλό τους, κάτι χάλασαν με αποτέλεσμα να μη συνδέεται. Μια άλλη πιθανότητα πολύ ισχυρή είναι η «ασυμβατότητα» να είναι ζήτημα ειδικών ρυθμίσεων που απο default είναι ενεργές αλλά ασύμβατες με το πρωτόκολλο. Π.χ. τo ht-extension-channel από ότι έμαθα είναι απο default ενεργό. Πολλοί όταν κάνουν link δε ξέρουν ότι διπλασιάζει το bandwidth πάνω ή κάτω από το κανάλι που έχουν ρυθμίσει με αποτέλεσμα να παρεμβάλουν τα άλλα τους link.


Απο όσα έχω δεί στο 802.11n είναι άλο πράγμα το turbo άλο πράγμα το extension channel,
στο 802.11n υπάρχει 1 20MHz κανάλι ορίζεται ως το «κανάλι ελέγχου", ενώ το δευτερεύον κανάλι μπορεί στη συνέχεια να ρυθμιστεί για να καθίσει επάνω ή κάτω από το κανάλι ελέγχου και κάνει bonding.

Οι κάρτες δεν υποστηρίζουν turbo mode σε 802.11a, μπορούμε βέβαια να το ονομάσουμε και nitro αρκεί να μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα.

Απο default είναι disable το extension channel σε όσα έχω δεί.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Μπα πανάκριβο.
> Με τα ίδια και λίγο λιγότερα χρήματα βάζεις 2 routerstation pro και έχεις 6 λινκ η ενώνεις δυό σημεία.
> 
> Yγ.Μάλιστα ο smarag τα δίνει και φλασαρισμένα με openwrt 10.03,να ναι καλά.


+1.00000!!!! καρασυμφωνω και απαυξάνω! εγω δεν θα το επαιρνα ποτε θα προτιμουσα οπως ειπαν αλλοι 2 Rspro που μπορεις και να παιξεις με POE 1000mbps, εχω ενα τωρα και παιζει ετσι,αλλα και σε κοστος παει ποιο φτηνα και με περισσοτερες λειτουργειες κτλ. Και αμφιβάλω αν μπορει αυτο να σηκώσει 5 links ειδικα αν ειναι σε nstreme mode! ακόμα και σε Ν και τα 5 με τιποτα! εννοειτε ουτε λογος για turbo, nitra κτλ. 2 Rspro και εχεις διπλασια επεξεργαστικη ισχυ (επειδη θα ειναι Χ2 τεμ εννοώ), πολλα πραγματα παραπανω και 1 λινκ ακομα! απλά πράγματα! σε ολα τα αλλα συμφωνω με τον Acinonyx και τον romia 100%.

----------


## Acinonyx

> ...


Προς θεού, το *ht-extension-channel* ΕΙΝΑΙ διπλάσιο bandwidth, άρα το αντίστοιχο παλιό Turbo για το φάσμα! Σημασία έχει ότι χρησιμοποιεί διπλάσιο φάσμα και όχι το που κάθεται. Δες εδώ τα MCS indexes και πόσα Mbps κλειδώνουν σε 20 και 40MHz και θα καταλάβεις. Για 270/300Mbps θες απαραίτητα ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΟ εύρος..

Αυτό που λέω από την αρχή είναι ότι κάνεις μετρήσεις με ένα συγκεκριμένο driver και θεωρείς ότι αυτές είναι τα όρια του μηχανήματος. Αυτό είναι λάθος! Εκτός από το ότι τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι αντικειμενικά λόγω TCP (δες εδώ πόσο εύκολα επηρεάζεται), υποθέτεις ότι οι drivers που χρησιμοποιεί το Mikrotik εκμεταλλεύονται 100% το hardware, κάτι το οποίο φαίνεται να μην ισχύει αφού τα αποτελέσματα είναι πολύ χαμηλότερα από τις δοκιμές που κάναμε εμείς σε OpenWrt με άλλο driver.

----------


## antidrasi

> Προς θεού, το *ht-extension-channel* ΕΙΝΑΙ διπλάσιο bandwidth, άρα το αντίστοιχο παλιό Turbo για το φάσμα! Σημασία έχει ότι χρησιμοποιεί διπλάσιο φάσμα και όχι το που κάθεται. Δες εδώ τα MCS indexes και πόσα Mbps κλειδώνουν σε 20 και 40MHz και θα καταλάβεις. Για 270/300Mbps θες απαραίτητα ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΟ εύρος..


Προφανώς αφού μιλάμε για 2 κανάλια 20mhz μιλάμε και για διπλάσιο εύρος,μάλιστα μαζί με τα guardian channels είναι παραπάνω από 40 mhz και μαζί με τις πλευρικές ακόμα και σε εξασθένηση -30db το συνολικό εύρος αγγίζει τα ~75mhz.




> Αυτό που λέω από την αρχή είναι ότι κάνεις μετρήσεις με ένα συγκεκριμένο driver και θεωρείς ότι αυτές είναι τα όρια του μηχανήματος. Αυτό είναι λάθος! Εκτός από το ότι τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι αντικειμενικά λόγω TCP (δες εδώ πόσο εύκολα επηρεάζεται), υποθέτεις ότι οι drivers που χρησιμοποιεί το Mikrotik εκμεταλλεύονται 100% το hardware, κάτι το οποίο φαίνεται να μην ισχύει αφού τα αποτελέσματα είναι πολύ χαμηλότερα από τις δοκιμές που κάναμε εμείς σε OpenWrt με άλλο driver.





> Η συζήτηση έχει να κάνει με το mikrotik 435G, δεν αναφέρθηκα πουθενά σε 
> AR71xx chip άσχετα αν έχει μετατραπεί για άλλη μια φορά το topic σε mikrotik vs rspro & wrt.





> Σκοπός τον τέστ που κάνω είναι να δούμε αποτελέσματα σε συνθήκες σαν αυτές που έχουμε στα ασύρματα δίκτυα ανά την Ελλάδα και για αυτό το λόγο το setup του router ήταν σαν να είναι ένας router πάνω στο δίκτυο.





> Καμία σχέση το λινκ του εργαστηρίου κάνε το ίδιο τεστ σε λινκ τις ίδιας απόστασης για να είναι συγκρίσιμα .

----------


## romias

Αυτό που έχει σημασία για το παρόν θέμα,κατά την γνώμη σου,αξίζει τα λευτά του η καλύτερα 433ah,για να μην πω rspro owrt,που κατά την γνώμη μου υπερισχύει,τουλάχιστον από πλευράς οικονομίας και ισοφαρίζει αν θές,από πλευράς επιδόσεων και γίνουμε μπάχαλο πάλι;

----------


## antidrasi

> Αυτό που έχει σημασία για το παρόν θέμα,κατά την γνώμη σου,αξίζει τα λευτά του η καλύτερα 433ah,για να μην πω rspro owrt,και γίνουμε μπάχαλο πάλι;


Το 433ah έχει κόστος ανα interface 45e και το 435g 35e,όποτε θα έλεγα ότι είναι και πιο οικονομικό.

Σε σχέση με το 433ah και για τα βουνά που τα θέλουμε,θα προτιμούσα πάντα το 435g για να έχω τα extra interfaces.

----------


## romias

Για πια extra if μιλάς,αφού ο κατασκευαστής λέει ότι δεν τα σηκώνει.

----------


## antidrasi

Το δοκίμασα,δεν είδα κάποιο θέμα με 5 κάρτες πάνω.

----------


## romias

Γιναμε τσατ τωρα.
Οταν λες το δοκίμασες,έβγαλες 5 λίνκ;
A,n,nstreme,turbo;
Είπαμε να μην θολώνουμε τα νερά

----------


## antidrasi

> Γιναμε τσατ τωρα.
> Οταν λες το δοκίμασες,έβγαλες 5 λίνκ;
> A,n,nstreme,turbo;
> Είπαμε να μην θολώνουμε τα νερά


Δεν μίλησα για λίνκ καθόλου αλλά για extra interface και κάρτες , η δοκιμή ήταν back to back με άλο router σε υπόγειο , απόσταση των feeder ~10 μέτρων με 1 x r52hn 1 x r52h kai 3 x cm9 se default ισχύ και bw test μεταξύ των 2 router για κάποιες μέρες.
Σκοπός μου ήταν να δώ αν μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει τις συγκεκριμένες κάρτες επαρκώς η αν θα υπήρχαν προβλήματα σταθερότητας πριν τον εμπιστευθούμε σε κάποιο βουνό.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω δεί μέχρι τώρα είναι μόνο αν το clockareis στα 800 mhz θα γίνει ασταθές.

Εσύ όταν λες ότι ο κατασκευαστής λέει ότι δεν τις σηκώνει που αναφέρεσαι ?
Γιατί δεν έχω δει πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν θα τις σηκώνει αν βάλεις NStreme με τπτ, μη πουμε για Ν ή turbo ουτε με σφαιρες! αφου εχει μικρή CPU και RAM! αν παιζουν 5 bb links θα πρέπει να είναι απλά χωρις nstreme κτλ. Καλύτερα 2 Χ 433ΑΗ 1000 φορές. Το να βαλεις πάνω 5 καρτες και να τις βλεπει δεν λεει κατι! σε bb links τι κανουν είναι το θεμα! ακόμα καλύτερο ειναι το RB800 που παίρνει 4 ειναι πολυ ποιο δυνατο και ακριβο επίσης και παιρνει extension και για αλλες κάρτες! εγώ πάντα προτιμώ φυσικά 2 Χ Rspro, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα! 

http://routerboard.com/product/109
http://routerboard.com/pricelist/dow...hp?file_id=285

Five miniPCI slots to be used for four sectors and a backbone, or any other configuration you need. 
Με αυτό τι εννοεί? δεν καταλαβαίνω!

----------


## antidrasi

> Δεν θα τις σηκώνει αν βάλεις NStreme με τπτ, μη πουμε για Ν ή turbo ουτε με σφαιρες! αφου εχει μικρή CPU και RAM! αν παιζουν 5 bb links θα πρέπει να είναι απλά χωρις nstreme κτλ. Καλύτερα 2 Χ 433ΑΗ 1000 φορές. Το να βαλεις πάνω 5 καρτες και να τις βλεπει δεν λεει κατι! σε bb links τι κανουν είναι το θεμα! ακόμα καλύτερο ειναι το RB800 που παίρνει 4 ειναι πολυ ποιο δυνατο και ακριβο επίσης και παιρνει extension και για αλλες κάρτες! εγώ πάντα προτιμώ φυσικά 2 Χ Rspro, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα! 
> 
> http://routerboard.com/product/109
> http://routerboard.com/pricelist/dow...hp?file_id=285
> 
> Five miniPCI slots to be used for four sectors and a backbone, or any other configuration you need. 
> Με αυτό τι εννοεί? δεν καταλαβαίνω!


Αν δώσουμε αυτό τον ορισμό στο "σηκώνει" θα πρέπει να ορίσουμε και το setup , απο την αρχή του θέματος λέω ότι ούτε το ένα λινκ σε 802.11n με rating 270mbit δεν μπορεί να το εκμεταλλευτεί στο έπακρο.
Αυτό όμως δεν μπορεί να γενικευτεί και να πω ότι δεν σηκώνει ούτε ένα λινκ πχ .
Παραδείγματος χάριν εγώ το θέλω για να αντικαταστήσω rb600 που έχει 5 λινκ με nstreme.
Το rb600 είναι πιο αργό από το 435g οπότε θα λειτουργήσουν και πιο χαλαρά,ανάλογα την χρήση που θέλει να κάνει ο καθένας υπάρχει και μια διαφορετική απάντηση.


Οσο για το 
<<Five miniPCI slots to be used for four sectors and a backbone, or any other configuration you need.>>
Ατυχής διαφήμιση θα έλεγα,όλοι το ίδιο αναρωτιόμασταν στην αρχή.

----------


## Duman

Πιστεύω μπορεί άνετα να διαχειριστεί 5 nstreme bb links και έχει την επεξεργαστική δύναμη να το κάνει.Απλά το bottleneck πλέον δεν θα είναι i cpu, οπώς ήταν σε rb600-433 κλπ.Όλα αυτά βέβαια με γνώμονα την σώστη διαχείριση του bandwidth των backbone links.Θαύματα δεν υπάρχουν.Κάνενα sbc ούτε καν το rb800 δεν μπορεί να παίξει έστω και 2n mimo links ''flat out''. Όσο για το ''four sectors'' σαν διατύπωση μάλλον απευθύνεται στο wisp κομμάτι της αγοράς.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Η συζήτηση έχει να κάνει με το mikrotik 435G, δεν αναφέρθηκα πουθενά σε 
> AR71xx chip άσχετα αν έχει μετατραπεί για άλλη μια φορά το topic σε mikrotik vs rspro & wrt.


Δυστυχώς επαναλαμβάνεις τα ίδια χωρίς να διαβάζεις τα επιχειρήματα του άλλου. Νομίζω ότι δε σε ενδιαφέρει να εμβαθύνεις, αλλά να βγάλεις κάποιο μπακάλικο συμπέρασμα.

Το RB435G είναι AR71xx chip. Τι θες να πεις δηλαδή; Ότι το RB435G είναι πιο αργό από τα άλλα board με το ίδιο chip; Και αν ναι, για ποιό λόγο;




> Δεν μίλησα για λίνκ καθόλου αλλά για extra interface και κάρτες , η δοκιμή ήταν back to back με άλο router σε υπόγειο , απόσταση των feeder ~10 μέτρων με 1 x r52hn 1 x r52h kai 3 x cm9 se default ισχύ και bw test μεταξύ των 2 router για κάποιες μέρες.
> Σκοπός μου ήταν να δώ αν μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει τις συγκεκριμένες κάρτες επαρκώς η αν θα υπήρχαν προβλήματα σταθερότητας πριν τον εμπιστευθούμε σε κάποιο βουνό.
> Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω δεί μέχρι τώρα είναι μόνο αν το clockareis στα 800 mhz θα γίνει ασταθές.
> 
> Εσύ όταν λες ότι ο κατασκευαστής λέει ότι δεν τις σηκώνει που αναφέρεσαι ?
> Γιατί δεν έχω δει πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο.


Οι κάρτες ζητάνε ελάχιστο ρεύμα όταν κάνουν λήψη. Για να δεις αν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας θα πρέπει είτε να κάνεις 5 link, είτε carrier test ώστε να εκπέμπουν συνέχεια.




> Αν δώσουμε αυτό τον ορισμό στο "σηκώνει" θα πρέπει να ορίσουμε και το setup , απο την αρχή του θέματος λέω ότι ούτε το ένα λινκ σε 802.11n με rating 270mbit δεν μπορεί να το εκμεταλλευτεί στο έπακρο.


Επαναλαμβάνεις πάλι τα ίδια. Σου εξήγησα παραπάνω ότι το hardware είναι πολύ πιθανό να «σηκώνει» αρκετά αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος driver που δοκιμάζεις να προκαλεί το αποτέλεσμα αυτό. Με OpenWrt παίρναμε πολύ παραπάνω.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πιστεύω μπορεί άνετα να διαχειριστεί 5 nstreme bb links και έχει την επεξεργαστική δύναμη να το κάνει.Απλά το bottleneck πλέον δεν θα είναι i cpu, οπώς ήταν σε rb600-433 κλπ.


Τι θα είναι το bottleneck; To 433 είναι το ίδιο chip.

----------


## antidrasi

> Δυστυχώς επαναλαμβάνεις τα ίδια χωρίς να διαβάζεις τα επιχειρήματα του άλλου. Νομίζω ότι δε σε ενδιαφέρει να εμβαθύνεις, αλλά να βγάλεις κάποιο μπακάλικο συμπέρασμα.


Θα βάλω μία τελεία στις απαντήσεις μου γιατί το κουράσαμε και το έχουμε πάει και σε άλο επίπεδο πλέον.

----------

